# CAAD 8 Headset Question



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

Hello,
Does FSA make a compatible integrated HS for the CAAD8 frame. Stock HS is a Campy model. Thanks.


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes they do. Several online shops sell them.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

The Cannondale headset is the "Campy Standard" which is just a designation for bearing size. The other common headset is "Cane Creek Standard". 
Not to confuse you, but the company Cane Creek, makes headsets in the "campy standard", as does FSA, etc.


----------

